# Moebius Models on Monster Model Review



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Hi Frank and All
Here it is the Moebius spot, I hope you enjoy it, I realize that you all know this stuff already but going through the list of kits coming out....I never thought I'd see the day. Thanks Frank and thanks to AZbuilder and Otto for sharing pics of your kits, great work and thanks for letting me use them! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3ueFfjmHvc
I'm always looking for suggestions and comments
Yow
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://www.youtube.com/user/monstermodelreview


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Hi All
I'm checking to see if the video is working for you? I'm having problems with it playing, does this happen to you? If the problem continues I'll reload it later tonight.
Thanks
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Works fine!
Huzz


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Hi All
I've heard back from a couple people
saying it works but I downloaded a new converter
today and I will be putting up a new convention late tonight,
hopefully a lot better quality, It's all trial
and error when it comes to converting video.
Thanks again
Rob
MMR


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

It plays very nicely, and that's a nice capsule review for Moebius, which I think I'm going to start referring to as "the newest Aurora". :thumbsup:


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Not working for me


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

MOEBIUS is AURORA plus.Moebius perfects it's kits more than Aurora did.Doesn't wash away the admiration that we all have for Aurora kits,but this improvement surely doesn't hurt either.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

All but the new one works for me.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I doesn't play for me.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Works fine for me, another great job!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Rob! Looks okeedokee to me!


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Still not playing


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Loud and clear in Calgary...Great show on moebius bye the way, I've watched all your model reviews and I love 'em all...Keep them coming!
Mcdee :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, are you folks who are unable to view this vid able to watch anything else on YouTube? If not, then yor difficulty may merely be a Firewall issue with your individual Internet Providers.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I have no problem watching any other video, so far. I just tried a few to be sure.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Then it...it must be banned in Michigan???? Seriously, tho, that was my only guess.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've just watched your review Rob. Excellent!!! I've seen your Aurora ones too but my computer freezes up after more than 1 review. I think I have a problem with You Tube. I'll just watch 1 review a day I think. Well done for taking modelling to the great unwashed!!!  
Chris.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

I deleted the first one, I still couldn't see it from home. I replaced it here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIxWpCMaLwU
I'm trying a different converter and I think it's better, let me know if you can tell a difference.
Thanks
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

I tried to view at work on a Mac - didn't work. 

Came home and my PC played it fine. 

Looks like you've improved the quality of the image from previous episodes, so you're doing something right. 

Great overview! I enjoy all the episodes.


----------



## ssgt-cheese (May 31, 2000)

I guess nobody is a fan of the Nostromo from "Alien", the Aurora Ragnarok Orbital Interceptor http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/RAGNOROCK%20INTERCEPTOR%20PAGE.htmand the Space 1999 Hawk.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

No problem viewing it this time. Nice job!


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks really good, Rob. Nice work!


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Looks good Rob, nice job!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great Monster Model Review piece.Someone just forgot to mention the improved mouthpiece in the square box version of Jekyll.I think the picture freezes on many videos on YOU TUBE.But very often at a different time the same videos run smoothly.Is it because there is too much traffic on that site at certain times,who knows.


----------

